# Scandinavian highways.



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> do they have roads in Scandinavia thats cool i thought they still used horses and carrages or is that only in Norway?


Interestingly enough, the Swedish, Danish and quite possibly the Finnish (haven't driven there in more than a decade) network is way better than the Scottish...


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

ElviS77 said:


> Interestingly enough, the Swedish, Danish and quite possibly the Finnish (haven't driven there in more than a decade) network is way better than the Scottish...


really thats nice, btw we have had roads and infrastructure since 18th century i also heard that in scandinavian a women cannot vote but a horse can!


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> really thats nice, btw we have had roads and infrastructure since 18th century i also heard that in scandinavian a women cannot vote but a horse can!


How old are you? 11? If you don't have anything interesting to say about Scandinavian roads, I suggest you stick to thumb sucking or whatever. At the very least, leave this thread.


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

By the way, Norwegian women got the right to vote in 1913. Do you know when British women did..?


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

ElviS77 said:


> By the way, Norwegian women got the right to vote in 1913. Do you know when British women did..?


your so image conscious man i was juts kiddin around, :lol: , i mean come on would anyone state such a thing in real life i cant belive u took me for real 

btw women in britain are still not allowed to vote because all policatians are like a horses a$$ anyway


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

They don't seem to be fully access controlled until they are close-ish to major cities... which is good and cost-effective.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

rimorski said:


> Are Sweden and Norway planning to connect their expressways systems, or is tere a need to do that?


There's not really much to connect. The only really obvious "missing link" is the motorway between Oslo and Göteborg. Both cities having around 800k people in the metro area, it should make perfect sense that they're connected by a motorway.


----------



## Euklidisk (May 14, 2005)

MaxxPower said:


> There's not really much to connect. The only really obvious "missing link" is the motorway between Oslo and Göteborg. Both cities having around 800k people in the metro area, it should make perfect sense that they're connected by a motorway.


Agree
And 2+1 or 2+2 (when new stretch) would work fine for the (Stockholm-)Karlstad-Olso part imo.


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

When will the norweigans complete the motorway between Oslo and Svinesund?


----------



## GuyFromMoss (Oct 4, 2004)

Norway will finish the section between Oslo and Svinesund in 2009. But most of it will be ready next year, only a tunnel close to Oslo will be missing.


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

So that'll just leave parts of the swedish section missing for a few years then.


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Apparently, the final Swedish section will be finished in 2010, so in three years, Oslo is 4-lane connected to the rest of Europe. Nice, I say, although about 20 years late.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

asif iqbal said:


> really thats nice, btw we have had roads and infrastructure since 18th century i also heard that in scandinavian a women cannot vote but a horse can!


Yes, I distinctly remember northern Scotland having no motorways on my map...:lol: :lol: :lol: Interesting, how a region of the developed UK has just about as the same length of motorways as Romania, which endured over 40 years of dictatorship! Not to mention the rampant corruption that followed...


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool with a thread about Scandinavian highways. There used to be a therad with a lot of info about Danisgh highways, but most of the content was removed (by request of the owners of the materiel, the "Vejdirektoratet").

A few comments:



ElviS77 said:


> Denmark has some 800 kms of motorways, of which a considerable amount has been built in the last decade.


At the end of 2006 Danmark had 990 km motoway. A bunch of new streces are currently under construction, and 3 new smaller parts with about 25 km will open within the next few months.

Here's a link to a map with the current highwats: Map

And finally a few photos from last year, of one of the newest motorways here, the Herning-Vejle motorway (in the middle of Jutland):





































And here a photo of the junction between the Herning-Vejle and the Herning-Århus motorways, a few months before it was opened last year:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Very nice. I hope to try out some Danish Motorvej by the end of september. I haven't been to Denmark in like 15 years.


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

ElviS77 said:


> Apparently, the final Swedish section will be finished in 2010, so in three years, Oslo is 4-lane connected to the rest of Europe. Nice, I say, although about 20 years late.


By the way, are norweigan motorways free or tolled?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are some tollstation around Oslo, but also on non-motorways around Trondheim and Bergen, i thought.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris1491 said:


> There are some tollstation around Oslo, but also on non-motorways around Trondheim and Bergen, i thought.


no, those little motorways areon Bergen and Trondheim also have toll stations (bompenger). also, there are a lot of tunnels or sections tolled


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

SmarterChild said:


> By the way, are norweigan motorways free or tolled?


Well, there is no general rule. Whereas Swedish and Danish motorways are free, some Norwegian stretches are tolled. There are also "city tolls" in Oslo and a few other cities, and since it is rather difficult for a tourist to avoid Oslo, the toll booths there function as an extra toll on main roads like the E6 and E18. Driving E6 from the Swedish border and into Oslo will set you back 7-8 Euros.

It is perhaps sightly more surprising to find tolled highways in the rural parts of Norway - some of which are seriously expensive (at least 10-15 Euros). And you're not necessarily paying for an excellent piece of road either, some toll roads are quite ordinary. In addition, much of the highway/motorway improvements currently being constructed/planned, will be tolled.

Finally, one of the least pleasant sides of Norwegian toll roads is that they are truly unavoidable: If you have a quality map and try to go for the decent parallel roads to i.e. the E6 from Svinesund to Oslo, you end up going through toll stations there as well...


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^That's where I begin to like EU. Inside EU, a country can't build a tolled road when there isn't a way to avoid it.


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

We need to see more pictures of (especially urban) motorways here.


----------



## GuyFromMoss (Oct 4, 2004)

E6 Motorway in Oslo.


----------



## GuyFromMoss (Oct 4, 2004)

Completely new Norwegian motorway close to the swedish border


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

Some photos of *Essingeleden (E4/E20) *found online. Not really in any order, but you get the idea. 




























































































Essingeleden at 17:00






















































Botkyrka - Leaving the capital


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

And a few other ones of E4, 


"Trafikplats (=Interchange) Nyköpingsbro"









around Linköping:


















Nearby Huskvarna:









E4 begins in Tornio (F) 800 m from the Swedish border and ends in the southern port of Helsingborg. South of the village of Björklinge, E4 is almost a continuous motorway. This motorway is being extended to Gävle and will open for traffic in 2007:

"Trafikplats Kumla" 









"Trafikplats Bärbyleden"









"Trafikplats Fullerö"


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

So i drive to Denmark tomorrow. I'm very curious about the Danish roads, i never drove so far from home alone. If everything goes well, i have internet acces in my rented house, so i can update you guys with pics.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Have fun!


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

/\ Cool, hope you'll have a great trip. Unfortunately it has been raining a lot the last days, but I'll cross my fingers for it to stop. 

Where in Denmark are you going?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I'm going on the island of Fyn, between Odense and Middelfart at sea.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Okay, have a nice trip then. 

I have a photo thread from Vejle & Fredericia, which are close by. You find it in my signature, should you be interested.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's a picture of the highway that leades from Copenhagen over the Oresunds bridge to Sweden..

( it's a bit outdated but it gives an good idea - it's btw CPH Int. in the background right before the sea )









NB: The Turning Torso in Malmo can just be seen in the horizon


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I've never realized before that Malmö is so close to Copenhagen.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I've never realized before that Malmö is so close to Copenhagen.


20min by car - 35min by train (downtown to downtown )


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

It's so bad that I live far away from Scandinavia, many people say it contains the world's most green, clean, civilized and orderly countries! Not to mention many say the most beautiful girls in the world are Swedish ones!  The only bad things are the cold and a lack of motorways in Norway!


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Finnish national road 4 runs through the Tähtiniemi Bridge in Southern Finland as a four-lane motorway


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

interesting


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Mm this thread may be moved here from another forum. Time to close it.


----------

